
Everyone's a Socialist in a Pandemic - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/11/opinion/coronavirus-socialism.html
======
downerending
Can't read it, but it sounds like a play on "There are no atheists in
foxholes.", a subtle attempt to claim that because socialism is good during a
pandemic, it's good all of the time.

I don't have a strong opinion on socialism per se, but I _am_ against sneaky
rhetoric.

------
non-entity
Socialism is when private companies offer more benefits?

------
planetzero
Except the fact that the best way to create a vaccine is through capitalism.

~~~
ouid
You're going to have to include more of your reasoning than that.

